
Show HN: FinanceLinx – Curated Directory of 400 Startup Grants and Gov Loans - fredrikaurdal
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/financelinx
======
fredrikaurdal
FinanceLinx is a curated directory of resources to help you find grants and
government loans for your startup. It includes an overview of more than 400
programs, divided among 32 countries. This allows you to raise capital without
having to give away equity, or expand an existing business with low or no
interest government backed loans. This project is 100% community supported, to
preserve impartiality.

I thought it would be good to build a simple and useful site that can help
find the right resources to fund your startup. Hopefully FundingLinx will
become one of the first sites you look at when you are trying to find startup
funding, as we'll add other private capital funding options in the future .

It would be great to hear your thoughts!

